# Windows XP (running processes)



## Mrmars (Nov 13, 2004)

Is there any way to manage all the "processes" running in the background? I suspect I have several things running in the background that aren't necessary and I'm trying to free up system resources in an effort to increase the efficiency of my machine. As most of you are aware there is no way to tell what these processes are and if they can be ended. I'd like to eliminate as many as possible from even starting up when my machine turns on.

Thank you


----------



## newbeski (Aug 31, 2006)

simple use task manager the procceses tab to view what processes are running. you can kill them from here if they are not neccerserry.
to stop them from running on start up

run
msconfig
selective startup
sevices and startup tabs uncheck the boxes of the programs you dont want running.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

To access the Task Manager, press the CTRL+SHIFT+ESC keys simultaneously. You're find the running processes in the process tab and can kill them there.

newbeski's recommendation to stop them from running at startup via the System Configuration Utility is a good idea.


----------



## Mrmars (Nov 13, 2004)

I realize how to view them but how do you know which ones can be stopped?


----------



## newbeski (Aug 31, 2006)

if you run msconfig a dont think it lets you stop vital processes and as for killing them if you did they would normally just reload. however dont stop explorer.exe that will just cause you a headache. i would advise using msconfig to get rid of any unwanted processes.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

You can look up the process names using Google or Process Library (www.processlibrary.com).

You can also run HijackThis and post it in the HJT board for screening.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=50


----------



## Flatiron (Sep 25, 2005)

First right click on the icons in the system tray
(or double left click to open)and try to access the "settings",
"preferences" or "options" of each of the applications that you don't
want to start when the computer boots up. There should be an option
labeled "Start upon Windows Startup".
Make sure that option is unchecked.
If there is no option, download and install
CodeStuff Starter to manage your startup programs
http://www.webattack.com/get/starter.html
Launch the program and uncheck any program that you don't want to load/run at startup.
If you later change your mind, replace the checkmark.

Some use msconfig but *I don't*.

Or you might want to use Startup Inspector
http://www.windowsstartup.com/startupinspector.php

Identify and disable start-up programs from running.
Computer Cops - StartupList
http://castlecops.com/modules.php?name=StartupList 

Greatis Startup Application Database
http://www.greatis.com/regrun3appdatabase.htm 

AnswersThatWork - Tasklist
http://www.answersthatwork.com/Tasklist_pages/tasklist.htm]
-------------------------------------------------------------
Windows Startup Online Repository
http://www.windowsstartup.com/wso/browse.php

Processes in Windows NT/2000/XP
http://www.reger24.de/processes.php

Windows Process Library
http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/

Startup Applications List - Sysinfo.org
http://sysinfo.org/startuplist.php
===========================================
===========================================
Services Guide for Windows XP
http://www.theeldergeek.com/services_guide.htm
_ Frankly, I don't recommend you change any of the services from the default installation of XP. Yes, you may pick up a tiny performance gain by fiddling with the settings, but it won't be anything substantial. It's just my opinion, but if you are in a situation where these gains are necessary to achieve an increased level of system performance, it would be wiser to upgrade the physical system to one that is adequate to benefit from the XP operating system._
=========================================
XP Speed Tip: turn off Windows Themes. use Windows Classic 98 Theme.
right click on Desktop > click Properties > click 'Appearance' >
choose 'Windows Classic Style'.

Windows+Pause/Break keys at the sane time for System Properties >
or go to Control Panel > System > Advanced tab /
under Performance click on Settings / Visual Effects tab >
Adjust for best performance / Ok / Apply / Ok


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Using the System Configuration Utility (msconfig) or third-party software is entirely up to you - nothing is wrong with either. The advantage of msconfig is that it is already on your system by default and is simple in use.


----------

